# DVB-T PCI-Card



## fire_starter (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everybody 
firstly i have need to execuse for bad english. Im not native speaker and hope you understand me good enough.

I want to watch TV on my FreeBSD system and want to know, if there exist a DVB-T Card recognisable by the newest FreeBSD.

I looked on google and only found information that it dont work, but their were all old posts. So maybe something has happened in the meantime and now there could be support for the 7.2 version of FreeBSD.

I will thank you very much.
fire_starter


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 10, 2009)

No dvb-t available for FreeBSd as yet, BUT the SiliconDust HDHomeRun unit might be a way forward. See this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3635&highlight=silicondust


----------



## spaxx (Jul 10, 2009)

hmm as far as i know FreeBSD supports the brooktree drivers. And there should also be some dvb-t devices based on brooktree chips.

If Im wrong please correct me...
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2009)

I have used an old Hauppauge WinTV card based on the bt848 chipset. This worked pretty decent. Not a lot of applications are able to use it though but I managed to get it working with MPlayer.

There are drivers for the Hauppauge PVR150/500 and PVR250/350 TV cards. But I'm not sure if they're DVB-T.


----------



## fire_starter (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok I heave read about brooktree chips and seems that FreeBSD support it.

The thing i will not understand: what have to do with the applications?
@SirDice: Your Card is recognised by FreeBSD but not by the programs?
What does it have to do with programs. I thought they just take recognised devices and are able to use them like a NIC.

How can i find out if a program is able to recognise a desired card?
For instance myth-tv. Is Yout WinTV Card recognised by myth-tv?


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi,
this thread is also interesting to me. I also want to use FreeBSD, DVB-T and myth-tv. I have already searched for adequate hardware and also found an dvb-t card WIN-TV Nova-T PCI (http://corona.homeunix.net/cx88wiki/Overview/SupportedCards)

@fire_starter: hmm that was also my thought. now im confused
@SirDice: Why is a specific device, already detected by FreeBSD not accepted by a specific program?

@fire_starter: Are you trying to setup myth-tv on FreeBSD? If so we could exchange ourselves. Im also trying to do this.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2009)

fire_starter said:
			
		

> @SirDice: Your Card is recognised by FreeBSD but not by the programs?
> What does it have to do with programs. I thought they just take recognised devices and are able to use them like a NIC.


The problem is that there aren't many programs to use in the ports tree. Fxtv and mplayer were the only 2 that seemed to work.



> For instance myth-tv. Is Yout WinTV Card recognised by myth-tv?


Can't really remember, it's been a while since I tried it. I don't have the card anymore so I can't try it now.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 12, 2009)

pchdtv.com offers great hardware.
I've no clue how this worked out or whether 5500 is working under BSD or not: 
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2008-July/025363.html


----------



## fire_starter (Jul 12, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The problem is that there aren't many programs to use in the ports tree. Fxtv and mplayer were the only 2 that seemed to work.



Why didnt other programs from the portstree not work... is this problem with drivers or with the program itself?


----------



## Speedy (Jul 12, 2009)

Once the hardware is installed and accessible under /dev any program should work.


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 13, 2009)

*not as easy as thought*



			
				Speedy said:
			
		

> Once the hardware is installed and accessible under /dev any program should work.



Hmm It doesnt seem that clear by reading this:
http://www.nabble.com/DVB-T-device-not-detected---KDE4,-FreeBSD-7.1-td20678766.html


```
[...]DVB-T device Hauppauge WinTV HVR 1300 is not detected in Kaffeine   
0.8.7, KDE4.1, FreeBSD 7.1. 
[...] is installed   
correctly with CX88 drivers in FreeBSD, can scan channels with a cx88   
console interface. 

The "DVB Client" in Kaffeine shows nothing, no channel scanning options   
anywhere, and when I start Kaffeine from console is gives "No DVB device   
found"[...]
```

I found this as an example. The Card is installed and works, but the program doesnt work witht the installed card itself.


If anyone has myth-tv running on FreeBSD with a DVB-T Card please reply to this thread.


----------



## nox@ (Jan 5, 2013)

*multimedia/cx88 meanwhile supports the /dev/dvb api*

..so you can try it with MythTV after updating to the latest version and setting:
	
	



```
cx88d_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf.  (See also this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=193811)

Good luck! 
Juergen


----------

